# Avet MXL Raptor



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm in the market for a new reel and really leaning toward the mxl raptor. Just wondering if anyone has one or used one in the surf for reds and small sharks. Also i'd like to know what rod you have it paired with.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Bottoms Up said:


> I'm in the market for a new reel and really leaning toward the mxl raptor. Just wondering if anyone has one or used one in the surf for reds and small sharks. Also i'd like to know what rod you have it paired with.


I don't know if any use that particular reel, but I have many friends who fish with the smaller Avets and love them.

That's for kayak and boat fishing.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have had a few MXL Raptors. Beefy little reels. I use mine to jig for tuna or throw swim baits so I have my current one on a light Hopper rod. They're as light as a bass reel and cast just as far but have the strength to handle some pretty big fish. I've caught AJ's to 60lbs with mine.


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

bigfost said:


> I don't know if any use that particular reel, but I have many friends who fish with the smaller Avets and love them.
> 
> That's for kayak and boat fishing.


I hear the casting capabilities on these reels are insane. My days of trying to fight waves and get to the third sand bar are over. So, i'm looking for something that I can cast from the first bar and get some distance out of it.


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

photofishin said:


> I have had a few MXL Raptors. Beefy little reels. I use mine to jig for tuna or throw swim baits so I have my current one on a light Hopper rod. They're as light as a bass reel and cast just as far but have the strength to handle some pretty big fish. I've caught AJ's to 60lbs with mine.


I've seen a few youtube videos where they have hauled in a few 6' sharks on these reels. They hold alot of line and as you say, very light. I'm trying to get away from the old school penns that you cant cast that great anyway.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Not certain where you live but I'm in Spring. You're welcome to come cast mine to see what you think before spending $4-500 dollars


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got the smaller sx raptor and have caught many tuna from 30 to over a hundred lbs. All of the raptors have plenty of drag power and cast very well. I have mine on a Seeker Hercules 7 ' and can cast with the guys using spinners I fish with. The rod definitely makes the package work. Go with the best rod you can.


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

I went to fishing tackle unlimited today and looked at both reels. I think the mxl is a bit overkill for what i'm wanting. The sx has the mc cast on it and holds quite a bit of line. I think it will serve the purpose for a surf set up.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

I have an mxl with magnets on a 12’ breakaway drumstick heavy and it casts great with 4-6 oz weights and half a mullet. If I were to do it again I’d probably get the lighter action rod for the surf. I’ve never needed any more drag for bull reds and blacktip than I have on the standard mxl, the raptor may be overkill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

I like the size of the mxl better than the smaller reels so I can hold a good sized mono top shot to ward off the sandbars and still have enough line to paddle baits out farther if casted baits aren’t doing the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

